# Yesterday's Posts



## gunshow86de (Feb 15, 2014)

Did anyone have all their posts from yesterday disappear?  Even whole threads I posted in seem to be gone.


----------



## Watty (Feb 23, 2014)

According to the profile statistics section, my few posts from yesterday are still in place...as are the threads?


----------



## technomancer (Feb 24, 2014)

Might want to PM Alex and see if he can check the database


----------

